# Model Railroading Unlimited (an old short film)



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

This is an old "intro" to model railroading, hosted by one of Disney's original cartoonists, Ward Kimball. Kinda reminds me of watching "the Wonderful World of Disney" as a kid. Though they don't mention G gauge, it's a fun watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDl8aOoaXcU

[Edit]
Here's a short on Disney's personal railroading history, with some commentary by Kimball.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1Rf7Ygy6TA


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, so glad I'm on-board RC battery. LOL


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Jan 2014 07:25 PM 
Thanks, so glad I'm on-board RC battery. LOL 
Your missing a lot of fun.


Been there and done that, it brings back memories.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish I had visited the Pasadena club (whose layout is featured to some extent in that film) when I lived there, long ago. Pretty amazing the things folks were able to do before DCC, but it sure wasn't easy.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 19 Jan 2014 12:57 PM 
I wish I had visited the Pasadena club (whose layout is featured to some extent in that film) when I lived there, long ago. Pretty amazing the things folks were able to do before DCC, but it sure wasn't easy. 
Cliffy,

This particular sequence on the Pasadena Model RR. Club was taken on the "old" layout in the city of Alhambra. About ywo to three years after this was filmed, they lost their lease in the basement of the old office building. They have a new layout in a building they own. It is now located on Alhambra Avenue just north of the East L.A. Yard SP tracks. They have occupied this building for the past 30+ years and it is a beautiful layout. Last saw it in the early nineties. Thousands of feet of HO track! You need to see it if you get out here again. Not one to miss.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Gary. I'll definitely have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy,

Go to Google Earth, put in Pasadena Model Railroad Club and you'll see the building and yards just south of it. About 12 miles SE of me, as the "crow flies".


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video! 
That's Ward Kimball at his Grizzly Flats railroad..
I have a page about Kimball, Disney, the LVRR and the Grizzly Flats depot here:

Ward Kimball's Grizzly Flats Depot & Its connection to Disney & Its connection to the Lehigh Valley Railroad. 

One of our well-known Large Scale depot models is based on the Grizzly Flats depot..more info on the page linked above.

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

I got the awesome experience to visit Ward Kimball's Grizzly Flats RR, seems like a hundred years ago now! The railroad was situated in a regular residential neighborhood in San Gabriel, just middle class folks, nothing fancy. What a gentleman he was. ALL the kids in the neighborhoods around him knew about the Grizzly Flats RR. His health was failing and he knew it wouldn't be long before he would have to start getting his equipment donated to various sites around California........Orange Empire and the California State Railroad Museum in Sacramento, in particular.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Great video, thanks for posting the link


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, they didnt mention G because at that time that was made, LGB was still overwhelmingly in Europe, LGB came about in 1968 and the title says that film was made in 1970 (I think) either way Gauge 1 was then practically dead here other than Live Steam and tinplate collectors. LGB had just only reintroduced the gauge using German meter gauge trains, but LGB remained a very limited and hard to find niche in the US for many years.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta love the Loaf of bread tunnel. 

Thanks for sharing the video Cliffy


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 20 Jan 2014 10:21 AM 
Gotta love the Loaf of bread tunnel. 

Thanks for sharing the video Cliffy Was thinking of the same thing, Randy.. Was a neat idea..








Very neat video, tk's CliffyJ for posting it.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

You bet, Randy. 
Scott, that's a neat investigation you've got going on there, with the depots.

Here's an overview of WK's trains (after a LONG intro). He bought his first (full size) Baldwin for $450 (06:40).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpA0-SPFrqc

This is the first in a video series called "Ward Kimball Collection", if you want to see all the other stuff he had.

Cliff


----------

